# Wild camping in winter



## Twaite (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm wondering if to wild camp in the winter?
I have a factory fitted ebersparcher diesel heater fitted .
My question is would you leave this on all night (there's a thermostat) ??
Would it be safe ? 
Anyone have a diesel night heater on this forum ?
How do you use yours please 
Thank you any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 11, 2015)

I have always had one of these in my cab, and My advice is not to try to heat the vehicle but just make sure it keeps the chill off. You may find it necessary to have a window slightly open somewhere near your head when you sleep. If you try to keep it too warm and cosy you'll probably wake with a headache.
Yes they are safe, and can safely be left on all night.
Regards Rog.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 11, 2015)

PROVIDING, they have a silencer  fitted or it might be tiring to hear a jet taking off all night.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an ebersparcher. They are used in Amubulances and are very effective. 
I personally switch it off at night and when I wake up in the morning, if it is really cold, switch on the heater and dive back under the duvet for 10 mins. It will be lovely and warm. 
The heater uses a fair bit of battery power to run the fan as well, so unless you have a good battery bank, I wouldn't advise it. Especially if you intend to stay in one spot for a couple of days with no hook up or solar panels to recharge you leisure batteries. 
From experience I ran (my then) 125amp leisure battery down just using it through the day/evening whilst camping in the winter in Scotland and stayed in the same spot for 3 days.
 You really don't want your leisure battery to drop below 50% (depending on the type) you will lose the amount of cycles that you can recharge it and have to replace it sooner. 
I now have a 250amp battery bank and 240w of solar panels, and I could run the heater all night, but I still don't. 
From a H&s point of view though you probably could leave it on. But even then I would recommend having it on really low.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 11, 2015)

decent sleepbag /duvet hotwater bottles have been out in minus 12 with no heating ok it was few years ago but decent sleeping bag


----------



## n brown (Nov 11, 2015)

warm the van up,flick the eber off,get to bed, flick it on half an hour before you get up


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 11, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> decent sleepbag /duvet hotwater bottles have been out in minus 12 with no heating ok it was few years ago but decent sleeping bag



Agree about the sleeping bag.
Son is doing a mountain leaders course and invested in a top rate sleeping bag as he will be out under canvas throughout this winter. He tried it once in the motorhome and was to hot ! 
Not cheap, he paid £300.00 for it !


----------



## Firefox (Nov 11, 2015)

You don't need it on all night. A couple of duvets or a good sleeping bag and you'll be fine. Best use of a heater is just before you go to bed and when you get up.


----------



## maingate (Nov 11, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Agree about the sleeping bag.
> Son is doing a mountain leaders course and invested in a top rate sleeping bag as he will be out under canvas throughout this winter. He tried it once in the motorhome and was to hot !
> Not cheap, he paid £300.00 for it !



When I were a lad, I used to go hitch hiking with just a sleeping bag and a change of clothes. My older Brother got me a Royal Marine sleeping bag, the type they use up in the Arctic circle. It rarely got cold enough to be comfortable as it was so good.

I once woke up in a School playing field near Luton. There was a big group of kids and a Teacher looking at me laid there with an inch or two of snow on me. The schools were on holiday in the North East. It never occurred to me that they might vary from County to County.


----------



## Twaite (Nov 11, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> I have an ebersparcher. They are used in Amubulances and are very effective.
> I personally switch it off at night and when I wake up in the morning, if it is really cold, switch on the heater and dive back under the duvet for 10 mins. It will be lovely and warm.
> The heater uses a fair bit of battery power to run the fan as well, so unless you have a good battery bank, I wouldn't advise it. Especially if you intend to stay in one spot for a couple of days with no hook up or solar panels to recharge you leisure batteries.
> From experience I ran (my then) 125amp leisure battery down just using it through the day/evening whilst camping in the winter in Scotland and stayed in the same spot for 3 days.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## n brown (Nov 11, 2015)

when i was sleeping out a lot,i got hold of an Arctic sleeping bag.it was madly efficient, far too warm for an English winter !even in the worst weather i'd have the zip open- if you tried to use one in a van you'd be soaked in sweat. very comfy on hard ground mind !


----------



## izwozral (Nov 11, 2015)

Ditto a really good sleeping bag if you are on your own, even better, get one with a hood - particularly if you are bald or thin on top.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 11, 2015)

runnach said:


> Or if you are with one of the opposite sex, get jiggy for a nano second, or three :shag:
> 
> Or whatever rocks your boat!



As long as THAT???? How Tantric are you????


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 12, 2015)

VERY SAFE to use through the night  as for power use they are very efficient if used properly , you need to get the room temperature set at a point that once it is warmed up the heater ticks over on it's lowest setting/fan speed this should give you an idea, these are the details for an Eberspacher D4 the D2 isn't much different .

Automatic settings      Boost,   High,   Med,   Low,   Standby.

Heat output                 4000,   3000,   2000,   900,    0  watts.

Fuel consumption        0.51,    0.38,    0.25,   0.13,   0   l/hr.

Power consumption       40,      24,       12,       7 ,     0   watts

Current 12v approx        3.5,       2,         1,     0.5,     0  amps

Current 12v start, glow pin on, 10 amps for about 2½ minutes


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 12, 2015)

Have left our Webasto running all night on the thermostat many times when skiing (it's way to cold to have no heating on). Never had a issue but the unit is at the other end of the van to the bed and the vans 9m so the noise not an issue.


----------



## sak (Nov 12, 2015)

In the winter i start my Eberspacher D2 around 20 minutes before I get to my destination so the glow plug and boost cycle are running off the split charge system and leave it on 12 c all night it will only cut in now and again, it uses little battery power, hardly any fuel and isn't noisy enough to wake you.
What has a question about diesel heaters got to do with sleeping bags ?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2015)

n brown said:


> warm the van up,flick the eber off,get to bed, flick it on half an hour before you get up



Very long arms,think a remote fob might be a good idea.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> When I were a lad, I used to go hitch hiking with just a sleeping bag and a change of clothes. My older Brother got me a Royal Marine sleeping bag, the type they use up in the Arctic circle. It rarely got cold enough to be comfortable as it was so good.
> 
> I once woke up in a School playing field near Luton. There was a big group of kids and a Teacher looking at me laid there with an inch or two of snow on me. The schools were on holiday in the North East. It never occurred to me that they might vary from County to County. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Twaite (Nov 12, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> VERY SAFE to use through the night  as for power use they are very efficient if used properly , you need to get the room temperature set at a point that once it is warmed up the heater ticks over on it's lowest setting/fan speed this should give you an idea, these are the details for an Eberspacher D4 the D2 isn't much different .
> 
> Automatic settings      Boost,   High,   Med,   Low,   Standby.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks so much that's exactly the info I've been looking for !!!!
Thanks again for the excellent reply!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

Braveheart said:


> I have always loved camping.
> Before I got the van (when camping without the wife) my favourite form of camping was in a hammock in the woods.........................



I also love Winter camping, I often use a DD Tarp and Hammock, or an Alpkit Bivybag and Rab sleeping bag. People often say "you must freeze", whereas in fact, you can get too warm with proper Winter gear.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> When I were a lad, I used to go hitch hiking with just a sleeping bag and a change of clothes. My older Brother got me a Royal Marine sleeping bag, the type they use up in the Arctic circle. It rarely got cold enough to be comfortable as it was so good.
> 
> I once woke up in a School playing field near Luton. There was a big group of kids and a Teacher looking at me laid there with an inch or two of snow on me. The schools were on holiday in the North East. It never occurred to me that they might vary from County to County.



That image is going to keep me smiling all day. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

We have one of the ubiquitous Truma gas heaters in our van. It is also linked to a blown air system. We find it perfectly adequate in the coldest of conditions.

This is us just outside Aviemore last Winter;

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...1421669084-off-bonny-land-20150114_083456.jpg


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2015)

sak said:


> ..................What has a question about diesel heaters got to do with sleeping bags ?



It is very relevant when the OP asked about leaving the heating on all night. Whatever bedding you use will surely be a factor?


----------



## derathe (Nov 12, 2015)

oldish hippy said:


> decent sleepbag /duvet hotwater bottles have been out in minus 12 with no heating ok it was few years ago but decent sleeping bag



and a warm beanie hat, if your lacking in thatch like me!


----------



## Beemer (Nov 12, 2015)

We have had 2.5yrs of Erby experience in the cold winter months, and have discovered (for us) leaving the Erby on all night, with the thermostat set just above freezing kept the van from freezing up, and in the morning, jump out of bed, sprint to the controls, turn it up full and back under the quilt schnell like, till the chill has gone.
We had two 110Ah leisure batteries, a solar panel, and no problems.


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2015)

We have had the Alde wet heating in our last 2 vans and prefer that system to any others.

The only fault I can pick with it, is accurately setting a temperature level overnight. It has a dial type regulator and even though I think I have set it correctly, it either does not come on or comes on too much.

What I would like to do is to try and add in an additional 12 volt Digital thermostat which should be more accurate. I did something similar to my Mothers home some years ago as her old CH system was costing a fortune to run due to a crap built in regulator. Her home was often like a greenhouse. :sad:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I love the freedom to camp in lovely locations whilst being considerate to others and having the benefit of not paying exorbitant prices for a patch of grass for the night.co.uk" 

With reference to an earlier thread about a different name than wild camping,  I think the above is rather catchy.


----------



## clf86ha (Nov 14, 2015)

sak said:


> In the winter i start my Eberspacher D2 around 20 minutes before I get to my destination so the glow plug and boost cycle are running off the split charge system and leave it on 12 c all night it will only cut in now and again, it uses little battery power, hardly any fuel and isn't noisy enough to wake you.


I do the same. I have 2x110amp batteries and no solar, but don't find it makes much of a dent in either the batteries or the diesel.

I run mine throughout the night on the minimum I can get away with and find I have a comfortable night with no damp bedding feeling the next morning, which I find I do have if no heating is used.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Nov 14, 2015)

I only have my gas cooker and occasionally a bio ethanol heater in the van but use the van all year round, have spent the past 2 Christmases in it. Insulation is key, theres no point in having good heater but poor insulation, so look at how you can reduce draughts and cold spots. I've lined my curtains with silver bubble wrap and use polystyrene packaging in nooks and crannies to block draughts.

In the morning, I usually find my van is at least 6'C warmer inside than out on waking up even in very cold weather, sometimes more of a difference than that. 

I've had to go back to my summer sleeping bag last week, my van was 22'C after cooking dinner and dropped about 1' per hour till bedtime. But admittedly it has been unseasonably warm recently. 

My winter sleeping bag is a Mountain Equipment down bag, too warm if above 10'C. It's lightweight and packs away into a bag and used as a cushion on seat during the day. The military arctic bags are very good but often heavier and bulkier. 

2 dogs generate half a kilo watt of heat each, more when snuggled up with me

Cold mornings are a disadvantage but the gas cooker gets the van warm enough to get out of bed within about 15 mins. A cast iron pan on the cooker prevents a lot of heat from rising straight up and acts like a storage heater for a good hour+ after gas switched off. 

The biggest problem I have in winter is not the cold but the damp and condensation, even in dry weather. My Karcher window vac is used daily in winter to clear steamy windows and its surprising to see just how much water it takes off one steamed up window. 

You do acclimatise if you use the van regularly in winter and good food (porridge, pasta etc) makes a huge difference to how much you feel the cold. I don't have central heating in my house so winter in the van is no great hardship except for when, like recently, we have weeks of rain at a time, as everything ends up feeling cold and clammy to the touch and sometimes I do wish for some dry heat. But I think any form of heating would result in condensation, so its swings and roundabouts and it all depends on your vehicle, your personal circs, your tolerance of cold etc.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Nov 14, 2015)

sak said:


> What has a question about diesel heaters got to do with sleeping bags ?



It's about options and choice - for some, a good sleeping bag is preferable to night heating. Each to their own. Everyone's set up and circs are different, and what suits one may not suit another.


----------



## Debs (Nov 14, 2015)

Winter camping, oh yes. Hoping to be somewhere in Dumfries and Galloway in January.


----------



## sparrks (Nov 14, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I also love Winter camping, I often use a DD Tarp and Hammock, or an Alpkit Bivybag and Rab sleeping bag. People often say "you must freeze", whereas in fact, you can get too warm with proper Winter gear.



I have a 4 season bag good for -18comfort which rarely gets used as at even -10 it's far too warm, much better to have a cooler bag and add layers. I found out the hard way sleeping with nothing on at -10 I was sweating, undid bag and you are quickly freezing


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 14, 2015)

I tend to use C&CC CL's or whatever they are called in the winter.
Presently on one near Penrith, only £3.00 extra for ehu. I would probably use more gas than that if wilding and no problems with using the TV and sky box 24/7 if I want.
Warm as toast last night, just left the Truma blown air heating on all night.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 14, 2015)

I was in Dumfries and Galloway last January and had a great time.  I use a duvet,  (I have a winter and a summer one)  - but when it got to minus 10  I used a heavy pure wool arab rug on top of the duvet .. i slept like a log.  I did wear a woolly hat tho !


----------



## CAL (Nov 15, 2015)

I use the gas cooker during the day, one ring on low even in winter around Scotland was fine and got too warm at times. I have a blown air night heater for quick warm ups but find the noise intrusive for long periods when I'm in a quiet place. The van is well vented so no issues with monoxide build up.
I have two sleeping bags and a duvet which gives me so much more choice depending on the temp at the time as I've found that just buying one is not flexible enough, too hot or cold, although when it's really cold I wake in the morning like a squirrel.
Like delicagirl said, I always wear a woolly hat and thick socks when it's very cold as it's amazing at night how much warmer you feel.
I now have a four legged hot water bottle that is permanently attached to me whilst I sleep so it should be even warmer in the future.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 15, 2015)

No plumbed in heating. I have used the gas hobs when I am up and around. Tend to put one on for the kettle and one for me. I don't like the idea of a burning bath of alcohol in the van with a clumsy old git like me. I have a 3 season down bag and use a cheap supermarket light blue one as a quilt. I don,t normally bother with a hat as the bag raps around my head. The worst bit for me is when you have to go for a pee at 4 in the morning. Its bad enough to have to get out of your toasty warm bag in to a cold, dark, damp van but when you get back in Jack Frost has turned your wonderful little nest into a cold, dark, damp and miserable place. Urh!!!

Before anyone mentions hot water bottles. It normally happens just after they would have gone cold so would just add to the problem. 

It's amazing how those few seconds totally ruins winter camping for me.

Richard


----------



## Debs (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesterday I was checking my Trumatic heater in readiness for December, and I struggled to light the fire. I added an extra earth wire between the casing and body of the fire. Then I took the sight window off and tried the Piezo igniter. It sparks occasionally, so I've ordered a new igniter and a new sight window. It is definitely worth checking whatever heater you have, rather than being let down out in the wilds. My heater came out of a 1999 van and I can still get spares for it, but it is an amazingly warm heater and requires no electric. :idea:


----------



## offgrid (Nov 15, 2015)

how much diesel does the eberspacer use?


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 15, 2015)

offgrid said:


> how much diesel does the eberspacer use?



See FULL TIMERS post #16


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 16, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I also love Winter camping, I often use a DD Tarp and Hammock, or an Alpkit Bivybag and Rab sleeping bag. People often say "you must freeze", whereas in fact, you can get too warm with proper Winter gear.



How the blooming heck would you freeze with all that alcohol in your system, some people do say daft things.


----------



## offgrid (Nov 16, 2015)

Cheers guys the eberspacher looks the business but expensive! Gonna have to wait for one at the right money, will use a cheap gas carver for now


----------



## marymary (Nov 16, 2015)

I leave my gas heating on overnight, its on a therostat, peace of mind just get a carbon monoxide monitor, you can get them in tesco, about £15.....and its lovely and cosy in winter:rolleyes2:


----------



## 2cv (Nov 16, 2015)

If its really cold I too leave the heating on at night, with the thermostat turned down so as not to get too hot. I have a Truma combi and with the blower running it still draws less than an amp. Its quite quiet too so no problem with disturbed sleep. Been toasty warm down to about -15 so far.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 16, 2015)

We have been out in sub zero temperatures and never needed the heating on overnight.The Hymer A class has excellent insulation and we get snuggled up in the fixed double bed underneath a winter duvet so tend to keep each other warm.I flick the blown air heating on about half an hour before getting up so it's toasty warm for the 1st cuppa.


----------

